# Goose Bumps for Slash, Slayer and SC10 wheel



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First posted on RC Dirt

Short Course racing has progressed and JConcepts is on top of the development with the introduction of the Goose Bumps for the Slash | Slayer and SC10. Realism has not been left out on these race tires, the Goose Bumps are completely detailed with center lug all-terrain inspired tread and side wall. The JConcepts Goose Bumps tires are just what the doctor ordered; combining a totally unique step pin and bar lug design with sticky green compound to allow even greater control on off-road surfaces. The Goose Bumps are a special breed, designed for maximum performance when new or used as the design allows even wear all the way down to the tire body. Once the driver wears through the initial pin, a bar follows to maximize potential on aggressive surfaces. The Goose Bumps incorporate a compact tire body with a crisp tread pattern with precise separation for intense short course racing competition.
Goose Bumps in new condition excel on soft surfaces with either dry or wet conditions. Worn Goose Bumps excel on indoor or outdoor clay tracks where a slight groove has formed.
*Features:*
* Race inspired tread design with all-terrain inspiration
* Available in sticky Green compound
* Compact tire body with crisp tread and precise separation
* Aggressive step pin and bar lug combination design
* Includes foam inserts

Goose Bumps – Green compound
Part # - 3041-02
(Fits 3.0” x 2.2” Slash, Slayer and SC10 wheel) 

















Click here to view more articles.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice! J Concepts is my brand. Wish we could run these at my track. Unfortunately our track runs a spec class and stockers is all we can use. Curious to see how these work? How about some feed back from anyone who gets them?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I got some, I'll post back after this weekend on how well they work. first impressions are that they have a wider thread then the stockers. 1 3/4" vs 1 5/8"


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Looking forward to your feed back on these.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First post about mounting these tires. I'll start by saying I am not really the best at gluing up tires, I have been doing it for 15+ years so I've had some exposure to a lot of styles and brands of tires/rims.

For me the inner bead was a real pain to glue up properly. It is almost like the tire bead is just a bit too large for the rim and it is difficult to get the tire bead to seat properly all of the way around. It may be that the rubber compound is soft enough and the sidewall is short enough to make it stretch a bit... all I know is it was a pain and my glue job looks like I have never glued a tire before. Luckily it is on the inside.

The outside bead went together like a champ and was even easier then most that I have done.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Jerzferno said:


> Looking forward to your feed back on these.


Why? You can't use these on your Slash any more than I can use the Losi Springs on mine.

I'll be checking your Slash on opening day, Steve. :devil:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sure you can. Any tire made for the Slash is legal for the Mod class at BFG.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

LOL Funny Mark. Were even.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

hankster said:


> Sure you can. Any tire made for the Slash is legal for the Mod class at BFG.


We (at least Steve and I) don't run mod. We run box stock.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I normally don't either but did at the last Slash Bash at BFG. 3rd in the Mod A with a stock Slash, the tires might be helpful if I do that again.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

hankster said:


> I normally don't either but did at the last Slash Bash at BFG. 3rd in the Mod A with a stock Slash, the tires might be helpful if I do that again.


That's pretty good!

I'm sure the goosebumps will help a lot.

Just for kicks one day I put Step Pins on the rear and Fuzzies on the front of my Slash (they were on Rustler rear wheels which fit and work fine). It was a whole 'nother car. Easier and more fun to drive.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The Goosebumps for the Slash did not work well on BFG's indoor track. Since some have used Goosebumps on their 10th scales outside at BFG, maybe they will work better there.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Hankster, whats the indoor track surface like? Hard packed clay? How did the goosies compare to the stockers?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Hard packed clay with little to no dust on top. My impression of one run with them was there was more forward bite then the stockers BUT if you were at all not going in a straight line they were pretty loose. These are new Goosebumps, not sure how they would work once wore down a bit.


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

hey hank I know some people have used goosebump on T4 and losi trucks indoor how much narrower are the ones for the slash rims and what foam was in them??


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

They are 1 3/4" wide. I used the white foam that came with them.


----------

